# 2003 Outback 21Rs Outdoor Kitchen



## Steve M (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey all, new to this forum. Just picked up a 2003 Outback 21RS this year. Upgraded from a tent trailer. Overall, it seems to be in pretty good shape. We`ve been out a few times this year, but the one (and only) thing I miss about my tent trailer, was the big 3-burner outdoor stove. I picked up a nice griddle from Costco, which fit nicely on that old stove, however, the 2-burner stove in our outdoor kitchen is much too small. In fact, the burners are so close to the metal shield, that I can barely fit any of our pots or pans on the stove. The problem is, that with the molded kitchen, I am stuck with installing the same size stove, if I wanted to replace it, leaving me with the same problems.

Does anyone know if you can order different molded kitchens with larger openings? Or does anyone have other mods that they've used? We really enjoy the ability to cook outdoors (keeps the trailer from smelling like bacon), but this stove is ridiculously small. The attached picture shows the molded kitchen and stove, however this is not from my trailer, so my stove is older, it's just to show the molded portion.

Steve


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Think I saw somewhere on this site where the stove and the molded base were removed, I think that person installed a tv and stereo system in their place .... I primarily use that outside stove as extra burners ... I do most of the cooking outside on one of my 2 Coleman propane stoves.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

If you don't use that small sink, remove the molded piece and MOD it to hold a larger stove unit; either permanently or just sitting it there during camping. My molded unit was held in place with 4 bolts and a couple of screws.


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

i just pulled out my outside stove to do some repairs to the backside of keystones'crapy cupboard and counter install. the opening is framed with aluminum and it doesn't look like it would be very easy to enlarge. there is no extra room either to make the opening any deeper


----------

